# Sora vs Madara Uchiha



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

Just testing.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't believe Madara's meteor has been recalced to the new distance between the war zone and Shinobi HQ, last I checked, it sat around 4.7 gigatons.

As for movement speed, Madara's comfortably the faster of the two in terms of short and long ranged movement which I believe, would prove to counter any time-stop advantage Sora has.

Factor in pseudo pre-cog and a vast array of long-ranged techniques, I see Madara winning from a distance.


----------



## Source (Sep 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Madara's comfortably the faster of the two



Not anymore, I believe.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Don't believe Madara's meteor has been recalced to the new distance between the war zone and Shinobi HQ, last I checked, it sat around 4.7 gigatons.
> 
> As for movement speed, Madara's comfortably the faster of the two in terms of short and long ranged movement which I believe, would prove to counter any time-stop advantage Sora has.
> 
> Factor in pseudo pre-cog and a vast array of long-ranged techniques, I see Madara winning from a distance.


How fast is he?

Sora's mach 182 in base, and I'm pretty sure Madara's mach 142 in comparison. So Sora actually outspeeds him.

And currently it's 4.7 Gts vs 13.5 Gts.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> Not anymore, I believe.



Mach 140 vs Mach 92

50+ Mach difference is what I'd label comfortable. Unless you KHfags got busy again 

EDIT: Timestop+Mega Flare gg


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Mach 140 vs Mach 92
> 
> 50+ Mach difference is what I'd label comfortable. Unless you KHfags got busy again






Very.


----------



## Source (Sep 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> And currently it's 4.7 Gts vs 13.5 Gts.



PS can get scaled to the Bijuu who are likely triple digit GT in firepower.

But he won't get the chance to do that. Sora wins.


----------



## Katou (Sep 30, 2013)

Which Sora are you guys referring?

EDIT : oh wait . .KH


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> PS can get scaled to the Bijuu who are likely triple digit GT in firepower.
> 
> But he won't get the chance to do that. Sora wins.


Which Bijuu exactly?


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2013)

Madara said all of them, IIRC.


Considering 100% super-perfect Kyuubi was in his possession and actually merged with his PS, there's some precedence to his claim tbf.


----------



## Source (Sep 30, 2013)

All the Bijuu have low to mid triple digit gigaton firepower.

This is based off of the 2.16 teraton BD Naruto and Bee made. Naruto's power is roughly equal to 6 Bijuu or something. Thus, we know Bee contributed to at least a small fraction of it. That still ends up triple digit gigatons.

Even if you're one of the people who think Naruto is stronger than six Bijuu, it still ends up at least a 100+ GT.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2013)

> All the Bijuu have low to mid triple digit gigaton firepower.



I thought Waka stated Hachibi and Kyuubi? Why would the other Bijuu be scaled to it


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

I see, so it's kill or be killed in this situation.

Too bad Sora's faster


----------



## Source (Sep 30, 2013)

Kyuubi has 2+ teratons worth of firepower.

Hachibi should be at around the same level as the other Bijuu. IIRC Waka and other Naruto calcers agree with this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> I thought Waka stated Hachibi and Kyuubi? Why would the other Bijuu be scaled to it


Hachibi was shown to be about equal to bijuu 2-7 during their fight


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2013)

Fair enough.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

anyway, Madaras speed is somewhere between Mach 143/160 and Mach 20,XXX-30,XXX


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> Kyuubi has 2+ teratons worth of firepower.
> 
> Hachibi should be at around the same level as the other Bijuu. IIRC Waka and other Naruto calcers agree with this.


How much energy did they say Nardo contributed to the 2 Tt Bijuubomb (like, as a percentage)? Was it 75%-25% or something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> How much energy did they say Nardo contributed to the 2 Tt Bijuubomb (like, as a percentage)? Was it 75%-25% or something?


probably 80%+


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

> anyway, Madaras speed is somewhere between Mach 143/160 and Mach 20,XXX-30,XXX


Madara is Jewbi tier now?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Madara is Jewbi tier now?


I said somewhere between


----------



## Source (Sep 30, 2013)

Naruto top tiers really need more speed feats. That casual feat base Hashi performed is no where near their limit.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I said somewhere between


When in doubt, use the low end 



> probably 80%+


So basically ~522 Gt Madara.

Yup, whoever gets off the first move wins then.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I said somewhere between



Yeah, Mach 161


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 30, 2013)

They didn't say anything like that but we can draw conclusions for ourselves that aren't entirely retarded.

1. Kyuubi previously stalemated 5 other bijuu in a bijuu-off, so some people like to think that Hachibi contributed 1/6 of the power, leaving Kyuubi 5x more powerful than the other bijuu as previously shown. I think this is valid evidence that Kyuubi contributed the majority of the power but not to the extent where you can actualyl solidly claim 1/6 as a value.

2. There was limited time to try and destroy the Juubi in that chain of events, it's not believable that the Kyuubi would stop and let Hachibi combine their power if the resulting increase wasn't worth much, even ~5% would still leave Hachibi in the triple digit gigatons which is nigh unbelievable considering the context.


----------



## zTundra (Sep 30, 2013)

Sora has time stop and Genie. GG Madara.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

For starters, no Genie.

I also forgot to mention, Sora can spellblade his weapon to nearly any desired effect.

That includes casting the essence of time into his Keyblade and time freezing anything that it hits. He isn't restricted to AoE, so if Madara gets close then he can just cast stop.

And if he tries to make distance then Sora can use Stop Raid and continuously throw his Keyblade until it hits Madara and he gets frozen. And considering Stop magic lasts several minutes, Sora can basically do anything he wants to him afterwards.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

> And if he tries to make distance then Sora can use Stop Raid and continuously throw his Keyblade until it hits Madara and he gets frozen.


dodging something from a distance would just be much easier then dodging it @ melee 


also, it would always hit PS, not Madara himself


----------



## Vermin (Sep 30, 2013)

sora can just stop time, unless madara can summon kyuubi and form a bijuudama to throw him off fast enough


----------



## zTundra (Sep 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> dodging something from a distance would just be much easier then dodging it @ melee
> 
> 
> also, it would always hit PS, not Madara himself



Then it would freeze PS and madara's chakra 



Alpha~13 said:


> For starters, no Genie.
> 
> I also forgot to mention, Sora can spellblade his weapon to nearly any desired effect.
> 
> ...



I was just kidding, dude. Do I have to put a  or a  so you can perceive the sarcasm on my post?


Also, Sora has a fuckton of spells besides the time stop. What Madara has that can counter Magnega?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

> Then it would freeze PS and madara's chakra


how does touching PS affect Madaras chakra ? 

also has it ever frozen something as big as PS ? 

+ he can always unsummon + resummon it


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> dodging something from a distance would just be much easier then dodging it @ melee
> 
> 
> also, it would always hit PS, not Madara himself


Then he just enters Final Form and launches them rapidly  while flying


----------



## zTundra (Sep 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> how does touching PS affect Madaras chakra ?
> 
> also has it ever frozen something as big as PS ?
> 
> + he can always unsummon + resummon it



It works on anything inside the time stop range, but since we're talking about melee time stop, it won't matter.

Also, who guarantees Sora can't break PS? 

+ sora can always use Thundaga (No way Madara's dodging it ) and Blizzaga, then go for the win 

And Sora is faster than light, thanks to Xemnas 

Also, Sora has Zantsuken, guaranteed OHKO


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 30, 2013)

Leave, before this turns into a KH and Narudo combined shitstorm


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2013)

anyway, I was just jerking your guys chain 

I don't really think Madara can beat an island MHS guy with timestop 


PS is big and isn't really fit for fighting a human-sized target of similar level

meteor is shit 

and he doesn't have much else (other then the sleeping pollen wood) unless Kyuubi is allowed


----------

